# your dove/gun/choke/shell combos, lets hear em'



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Browning silver, 6'' barrel extension, briley titanium skeet tube and winchester sporting clay loads, 1 1/8oz of 7 1/2 shot.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Remington 1100 modified choke federal 7 1/2


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Browning micro hunter, 20ga, 24" barrells, mod/imp mod, walmart 7.5's, small/light and lightening fast, and yes it's available.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

For my boys & I ; 1) S&W mod. 1000 20 ga. lightweight w/ 28" vent barrel & mod choke 2) Remington Mohawk (Pre 1100) 20 ga. plain barrel mod 3) Old 870 Wingmaster 12 ga 28" mod & sometimes an very old Savage 410 single hammerless. Season will be here soon , but my foodplots looks like crap after all that rain flooded them out.
Tim


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

Baretta 686 onyx, mod/imp


----------

